

Telescope VS: A Comparison of Community-Building Tools - joshowens
http://www.telesc.pe/blog/telescope-vs/

======
joshowens
I am probably pretty biased, but I love Telescope!

I am biased because I love Meteor and run
[http://crater.io](http://crater.io), a Meteor news site based on Telescope.

